# Need help with new LGD puppy



## LisaH62 (Jun 13, 2012)

We just got a new LGD puppy. She is Pyr and Ant cross born Jan 24, 2012.  The original owners raised in the no human bonding method. We have had her a week. She is not warming up to us... she growl and barks at us.  She has also killed a young keet.  We have her in a pen with a few goats - no kids - mostly our milking does.  She even barks and runs off the adult male lgd. Where do we start? Other than returning her (LOL). Thanks - Lisa


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 13, 2012)

Why people destroying otherwise good LGDs is beyond me.
It is a myth and lack of common sense that LGD should not be socialized with humans.
I guess they never planned to take this dog to vet, never give her any vaccinations or care???!!!
Human loving dog and other critters friendly dog is no lesser guardian, even better guardian.

Your dog is young, so there is a chance, but its gone take long time.
By long time Im foreseeing one year.
Be patient, earn her trust. Never yell on her. Feed her good.
Let her see and get accustomed to other smaller critters through strong fences.

Andlet us know on her progress. In about one month there should be slight change for the better.
On a bright note; At least you got one positive thing already; she is ok with your adult goats, right?

*Patience my friend!*


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 13, 2012)

Mzyla said:
			
		

> Why people destroying otherwise good LGDs is beyond me.
> It is a myth and lack of common sense that LGD should not be socialized with humans.
> I guess they never planned to take this dog to vet, never give her any vaccinations or care???!!!
> Human loving dog and other critters friendly dog is no lesser guardian, even better guardian.
> ...


X2. I have 2 puppies living with my goats,. chickens, and guineas. They are GP, Lab and Husky. Thanks to Mzyla they are doing fantastic. They turned 5 months yesterday. I do not trust them yet but they do really well except with baby chicks. It is a learning process they go through. Supervision and alot of training and patience. My dogs have never been in my house but they get alot of human interaction. They discovered birds in the air today thanks to my chickens and do not like them flying over making the chickens and guineas yell. But it is a test sometimes. She will get there. How old is she? My DD's 1 yr Rottwieler was raised with all of the animals and is fantastic. Don't give up.


----------



## secuono (Jun 13, 2012)

That's an 'old' pup, but I agree, patience. Lots of stern corrections and extensive socialization. Also, get her up to date with the vet, if the breeder won't give you info on what the pup's already gotten, then tell the vet and they might do all of them just to be safe.


----------



## LisaH62 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice - she is actually warming up to us - I am already thrilled by her awareness. This morning she start barking and I could not figure out why, then a few minutes later the neighbor boy came around the corner of the house. 

We sold our bucks and wethers yesterday so we are down to the milking does, this years kids and a replacement doe from last yea er.  She spent the night with the does and all was well this morning. 

We have a kid to disbud and will take her to the vet for a check up then. 

I am happy with her all in all - just can not believe how wild she and at a loss where to start with her... Thanks again! I will post some pictures soon.


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 16, 2012)

_"warming up to us "_
THAT'S EXCELLENT NEWS!
ONE STEPPING STONE ON A TIME...
*And remember; there are NO bad dogs-there are bad owners!!!*


----------

